

Holy Light: A Vim plugin to change the background depending on the ambient light - dinduks
https://github.com/Dinduks/vim-holylight

======
wasd
I know there is a few projects
([http://justgetflux.com/](http://justgetflux.com/)) that accomplish this but
is there any science behind it? I know some people swear by this but I haven't
heard anything except anecdotal evidence.

~~~
dinduks
A dark background is less agressive to eyes than a bright one. f.lux website
has a section about research related to the topic.

